# Captain Cutler (Zombie Diver) costume



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

My 6 year old has wanted to be the Zombie diver from Scooby-doo for the past year. here is the progress so far on the helmet. Of course he is insisting that it projects the green eerie light out of the sides which we are still trying to figure out how to accomplish. 

any suggestions?


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

check out allelectronics.com and buy some bright green LEDs wire them up with a battery and switch (also available on the site) and hide them just out of sight inside the helmet. your local radio shack will probably have the stuff too, but it will be more expensive...


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Glow Sticks form the dollar store.


----------



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

We tried the glow stick necklaces first but they were not to his satisfaction, lol. I did end up hooking some led lights in there and that works really well. Thank you for the replies. I will post pics soon.


----------

